# Dzelži / Hardware >  Videokartes maiņa

## R3naro

Sveiki!
Gribu nopirkt citu (jaudīgāku) videokarti savai kastei,bet nezinu kura tieši derēs.Par slotu itkā viss skaidrs,bet biedē mani tie DDR3,GDDR3 un GDDR5. 
MB- gigabyte 965P-S3
CPU- intel core2duo 2,0 GHz
RAM- 4,5Gb
Video- nvidia geforce 7600GT 256Mbit

Bišku par švaku tā videokarte. Vietā gribētu Gigabyte nvidia cenā no kādi 50Ls līdz kādi 70-90Ls

Ko varētu ieteikt?
Paldies

----------


## karloslv

Jebkura tev derēs. Pilnīgi nopietni. Visiem (G)DDR3 nav nekāda sakara ar pamatsistēmu.

----------


## ansius

iesaku pameklē lietotu gtx285 reāli rullē...

----------


## R3naro

karloslv-paldies par info
ansius- baigi meklēties man negribās..ir doma ņemt jaunu kādu no šīm

----------


## ansius

labāk izproti nvidia karšu numerāciju

pirmais cipars ir sērija, otrais "krutums" (datu šinas platums / proču skaits piem x90 ir x85 x2 )

piem 470 ir kudiš labāka par 550

----------


## R3naro

Tad sanāk tā ka GTX560 ir labāka par GTX650?

----------


## ansius

salīdzini pats:
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gp...eForce+GTX+560
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gp...eForce+GTX+650
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gp...eForce+GTX+470

----------

